# Trophy Rock vs Salt Lick?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I have used the Trophy Rock for years now but was just curious it anyone has used them both to see which one is better?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I went to IFA to buy a Trophy Rock. The guy told me to compare the mineral content to the traditional salt block. They were pretty much identical (I think the brand was Redmond). The Trophy Rock was $25 for 20 lbs., the salt block was $5 for 50 pounds. 

He said they use the traditional blocks all the time for elk and that they work great. I put one out with a trail cam. The area I was hunting was low density for elk and high density for cattle. I brought in a lot of cattle and a few elk, which is what I expected. 

The only downside is packing a 50 lb. rock on your back. That was the worst! They're very hard to break in half, but we split the next one and it wasn't so bad. Good luck!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Always go with the Redmond stuff. Its mined right here in Utah, and if you 're in the Delta area, just wonder over and buy it bulk from them. I've used many different kinds of minerals over the years, other than my own special mixture that doesn't last long at all (they tear it up!) the Trophy Rock lasts, keeps them coming back, and the mere cent of it gets their attention and brings them in. Save yourself a couple of bucks if you're not near Delta and go to Cal Ranch and pick up an Equine Block (same exact stuff, 4.00 less for a 7 - 10 lb easy to carry rock.).


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Trophy rock hands down, I have tried others and the trophy rock is the best. A couple years ago I put a trail cam out with a trophy rock to one side and deer cain on the other side, the deer and elk didn't touch the cain. Last year I put out a salt lick (don't remember the brand) I purchased from Cal Ranch and Trophy rock and got the same results they love the trophy rock.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Redmond sells the same salt as the trophy rock in granule rock salt form for sheep in 50lb bags. 50lbs of the rock salt is much cheaper than the trophy rock which is less than half the weight. Sometimes I will place a trophy rock in with the rock salt. I have used the sheep salt with near identical results as the rock. Make sure you dump the rock salt into a small hole or an area that will contain the salt as it dissolves. The deer and elk will eat the salt rock and then they will eat the dirt after it dissolves.

Redmond also sells a 50lb brick of salt that contains the same minerals as the trophy rock. It is just salt formed into a block. The problem I have with blocks is that they are way to obvious to other hunters and give away your salt lick location way too easily. They are also very hard to carry.

I like to add some scent attractant to the salt (whether trophy rock or rock salt) to attract the animals and establish a pattern. I have had the best success with adding Stump Likker to the salt. I also use Deer Cane with some success.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> Always go with the Redmond stuff. Its mined right here in Utah, and if you 're in the Delta area, just wonder over and buy it bulk from them. I've used many different kinds of minerals over the years, other than my own special mixture that doesn't last long at all (they tear it up!) the Trophy Rock lasts, keeps them coming back, and the mere cent of it gets their attention and brings them in. Save yourself a couple of bucks if you're not near Delta and go to Cal Ranch and pick up an Equine Block (same exact stuff, 4.00 less for a 7 - 10 lb easy to carry rock.).


So, what is your "special blend" if you don't mind sharing? PM me if you want... Or not...


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

The sheep salt works so well because it has selenium. I have done some limited side by side tests and deer and moose select for copper and selenium. And for what ever reason, like was posted, the loose stuff works best.

And then there is the stuff below, you can even find these licks at 9000' in June snow storms.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> So, what is your "special blend" if you don't mind sharing? PM me if you want... Or not...


Will you please just call me. My PM isn't working for some reason.
801-718-7353 Thanks.


----------



## huntnfool (Sep 16, 2007)

Trophy rock comes from redmund its the same stuff.


----------

